# 2013 Big Mac Classic Sept.27-29 Destin



## catdad100 (Nov 17, 2009)

*Emerald Coast McDonald’s*
*and the*
*AJ’s on the Destin Harbor*
To benefit the
*Ronald McDonald House*
*of*
*Northwest Florida*
Event headquarters and Weigh In location will be
*AJ’s on the Destin Harbor*
*$10,000 In Prize Money*
Divisions are as follows:​

*King Mackerel 1st *
*$5,000 2nd $1,000 3rd $500*

*Amberjack 1st *​

*$1,000*

*Wahoo 1st *​

*$1,000*

*Dolphin 1st *​

*$1,000*

*Barracuda 1st *​

*$500*

*SPECIAL PRIZES FOR LADY ANGLERS*
*SEPT 27— 29*
_Calcutta Divisions King Mackerel & Amberjack_
*$1000 $500 $250 $100*
*For More Information or Sponsorships Contact*
Jerry Andrews 850​

​​-259-3158 Mike Wright 850-259-6819
Darc Roberson 850-796-3093 Charlotte Walstad 850-217-2107

http://bigmacfishing.emeraldcoastmcdonalds.com/news.html​


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

I'll be fishing it this weekend, hope the weather works out for us!


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

If I could enter my kayak I would be in it!


----------



## catdad100 (Nov 17, 2009)

*weather*

Weathers looking ok now hope it holds as the tournament has been cursed with crazy weather the first 2 years and its for a really good cause.


----------



## Aquahollic (Sep 24, 2009)

catdad100 said:


> Weathers looking ok now hope it holds as the tournament has been cursed with crazy weather the first 2 years and its for a really good cause.


That is a fact. I haven't fished it yet because I cant afford to pay a $250 buy in just to sit around the house. I'm still on the fence for several reasons. 

1. The current forecast is 2-4'. I can do 2-3' but I wont do 2-4' in my 22' Center Console. Although I can do 2-4' I choose not to. My motto in life is "There is a thin line between fun and stupid." 2-4' has a tendency to skirt that line with the occasional step over.

2. I haven't pre-fished like I wanted to. There are several places I was wanting to check out last weekend and that didn't happen.

3. I don't have a reliable team. I have several guys that I can scrounge up but normally good teams are experienced with each other. This would inevitably turn in to me rigging, driving, and gaffing.


#'s 2-3 I can overlook if #1 is flat.


John


----------



## Aquahollic (Sep 24, 2009)

Well, I decided not to fish it. I'll probably kick myself in the @$$ for it tomorrow but I just couldn't justify it. The wife wants to go out king fishing anyway and try to scout for the rodeo. Good luck everyone and be safe.


John


----------

